

The Wright Brothers￼: They Began a New Era - jonathansizz
http://www.nybooks.com/articles/archives/2015/aug/13/wright-brothers-they-began-new-era/

======
acqq
Also interesting:

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wright_brothers_patent_war](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wright_brothers_patent_war)

